# What christian colleges offer a degree in education emphasis in theology



## JesusIsLord (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi guys I just wanted some advice on what schools would offer this type of degree. I know that I want to teach the Word of God and especially theology but I have no idea where to start. Any advice would help!


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 11, 2013)

I believe Boyce College might. Colorado Christian has a theology major but it is probably not as intense as Boyce from what I have seen. Maybe Covenant or Liberty (if you wanted that route which I doubt).


----------

